# Salve Mater Asylum, Belgium



## mookster (Mar 17, 2013)

This is probably Belgium's No.1 Urbex Tourbus spot, so much so I wasn't all that keen on seeing it after tales of shouty builders and people wandering around charging you to go into the buildings. As it happened, we went on a Sunday and saw absolutely nobody, the place was utterly deserted and so incredibly peaceful, the isolation reminded me of Hellingly in a way.

Currently there is a lot of heavy plant equipment dotted around the site as they are busy digging up the roads to lay new drainage so if you were thinking of going a Sunday is probably the best anyway to avoid the workers...













































































More here http://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/sets/72157633019152410/


----------



## UE-OMJ (Mar 17, 2013)

Again, something I've not seen before - an awesome place, no wonder it's a hot-spot lately. Great photos!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Mar 17, 2013)

Very nice as always!


----------



## Judderman62 (Mar 17, 2013)

terrific looking place - nicely presented.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Mar 17, 2013)

What a place, fantastic and un-chavved! great shots


----------



## perjury saint (Mar 17, 2013)

*BOSTIN!! Its got the bloody lot this place...*


----------



## TeeJF (Mar 17, 2013)

Looks like you got in at least one building we didn't. I see it's still junky central though. Great place.


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 18, 2013)

Nice looking building whats it been turned into, living? great set of shots.


----------



## ZerO81 (Mar 18, 2013)

YES TO THIS! Superb..boss...lovely stuff etc etc


----------



## sonyes (Mar 18, 2013)

Yet again it's a Wow from me!!! Stunning place and terrific shots!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Mar 18, 2013)

Oh wow!
fantastic place, and pics...


----------



## wolfism (Mar 18, 2013)

Great, a well-observed set of photos … I think Salve Mater is pot luck tbh, we were lucky but folk we knew who were there a few weeks before struggled for access.


----------

